# Taking tortoise outside?



## TheAirWeGive (May 3, 2010)

So my tortoise cannot live outside because of where I am. 
However, I want to be able to take him outside sometimes. I don't have a yard, but there is a park by my house, and I was going to just take him to come chill out there with me sometimes. 
Is this an ok idea?
Is there anything I should know about before taking him outside?
What things make days appropriate/inappropriate to take him out?
Thanks!


----------



## Yvonne G (May 3, 2010)

It is my firm belief that tortoises are wild animals and as such, should be kept outside if at all possible. Don't you have a porch or a balcony where you can set up a habitat for Mac?

One bad thing about taking him to the park, you don't know if the care takers use pesticides and fertilizers on the grass in the park. These things can be harmful to your tortoise.


----------



## TortieLuver (May 3, 2010)

Hello! Yvonne is right..you don't know if the park sprays fertilizers on the grass or uses pesticides and could also be food that is not edible for them at the park. Is there any way you could get a kiddie plastic pool or something so you can make a habitat for him so he has access to the sun, but also shade/hiding area if the sun gets too warm?


----------



## Tom (May 3, 2010)

Generally, if its 65 or above and sunny, you'll be okay in an outdoor enclosure. He doesn't have to live outside all the time, but it makes it very convenient if you have some sort of a pen set up.

I agree with the above posters about the park thing. You are taking a big risk if you go that way.


----------



## Shelly (May 3, 2010)

emysemys said:


> It is my firm belief that tortoises are wild animals and as such, should be kept outside if at all possible.



Absolutely agree.


----------



## reptylefreek (May 3, 2010)

I disagree... somewhat... I take my torts to parks all the time. I find ones that dont allow dogs or I find a field where kids play soccer or baseball, like a school play ground. My smaller tort has a pen i can set up so he cant get out of my sight and my larger tort doesn't graze so i just make sure she doesn't walk off. I have NEVER had a problem. If you are really concerned about it... contact the city about the park you have in mind and ask if they use pesticides or fertilizers. If you dont have a yard the tort can run around in, at least try to get them out somewhere. I think your on the right track. Do a little research first if your worried


----------

